# hap #44 "redtail"?



## gntlmn2 (Jan 5, 2009)

when do these hap #44's start to color up. what size? and anyone have photos of theres?


----------



## CutMan (Jan 12, 2009)

*** had some that have colored pretty good around 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Some pics that may help here.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=168822&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------



## gntlmn2 (Jan 5, 2009)

do the females get any red on the fins? i have some that are about 1" and they are starting to get red on the top fin and a little yellow on the bottom. is it safe to say they are males or no?


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

This is what i have kept as species_44/thick skin/ red tail.
The female in the background does show a hint of red along the dorsal.


















Paul :thumb:


----------



## Strohster (Oct 24, 2008)

By far my favorite cichlid from any lake. I got my first a couple years ago from a local breeder who had lost the females. Despite being a bachelor he displayed great color and spunk. I've since acquired a few more and some females but have had little luck getting them to spawn, which I understand is unusual for vics.

They've been very difficult to find in Michigan so I'm hoping they'll start producing soon.

The females I've had all show hints of red in the fins and their green barring is more distinct when they become agitated. They also have egg spots which can be misleading. The fry I've seen (though) limited have shown color at very small sizes and I've read that they start to reproduce very small as well.

I'll post some photos soon.

As this is a large forum I was hoping someone might be able to direct me to more 44's in Michigan. Any leads?


----------



## Strohster (Oct 24, 2008)

Here are a few shots of my 44's.




























female









hope that helps


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice, never had such a yellow female.
:thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

alanastar said:


> very nice, never had such a yellow female.
> :thumb:


Looks like a sub-dominant male to me.
Kevin


----------



## Strohster (Oct 24, 2008)

That's what I thout too. In fact I first labelled the picture that way until I saw her with an egg point and later with eggs in her mouth. Sadly, she didn't carry full term.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

they breed around an inch, they will color up very small and young, mine were maybe about half an inch when you could start to see some color, but it really depends on their mood, water and dominance

my females will show a redish edge on the dorsal and get some really dark stripes at some times, but for the most part females are pretty much colorless


----------



## JDUBCICHLIDS (Mar 20, 2008)

breeding at an inch is a lil small but not too far off. I have kept this fish for several years oneo f my very first cichlids. at 1 1/4" they will get color going id say closer to alsmot 2" they will give breeding a go. I never had any good result of them holding full term till over 2"


----------

